# Tying flies



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Where's a local place for tying supplies? GB B&T has some stuff - anyplace else? (short of driving to BassPro in Destin)

-Waded Big Sabine thismorning and did pretty good with trout....small trout.

Thanks


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i haven't found a local place yet. except bass pro shops. you can look online.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Church mouse in Fairhope is definitely worth a stop if you ever get out that way. The guy is really cool and loves to chat and share. Good selection of most common materials, plus some good odds and ends. 

http://www.thechurchmouse.com/flyfishing.htm


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Gray's Bait & Tackle in the Perdido Key area used to carry a pretty good selection of materials. I haven't been in there in a while though.


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

You can call 865-448-9459 (Little River Outfitters) and speak with Byron or Paula (owners) if they aren't to busy. They are great about getting you whatever supplies your looking for, and they DO NOT charge shipping. Great people with a passion for fishing and they are both great fly tyers. I hope this helps.

-Ben


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

where is little river outfitters located?


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe they are located in Townsend Tn., right outside of Gatlinburg. I once did a FFF Conclave in Calloway and met some folks from there, real nice people.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Bass Pro in Spanish Fort has a whole room full of fly fishing, hooks feathers animal hair (on the hide) what ever you need. they will start some classes soon for us beginners.


----------



## DJD (Nov 21, 2007)

Are they open now ??


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

Ive been using a company online called Feathercraft. Before this internet thing came out they used to send a monthly newsletter style catalogueregularly. The owner Ed Story passed away last month, he helped me pick out my 1st Sage 12wt (20)many years ago. His son is operating it now. They are in Michigan i think, Ed used to come down here all the time.....


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Get a whitetail deer tail from one of the guys that hunt here on the forum. Get some feathers from others that dove or duck hunt. 



I can order you hooks and other supplies if you have a list of what you need. I also have a couple of dozen freshwater flies, flyline and leaders in stock. I will be getting saltwater flies soon.



Billy


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

You can get some good stuff from a craft store. Static Dusters work well too. Tie down string from Lowe's works good for Spanish Mackerel flies and jigs.

Coming up on Halloween. Lots of good stuff then. Christmas is good too.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Try mudhole.com or Ebay, they both have alot of different materials for tying flies, also have vises and tools for beginner to advanced.


----------

